# What's wrong w/ Southeast Asia



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Curious.

I wonder why more people don't cruise through countries in Southeast Asia. I know Indonesia is kind of a special case because it is difficult to get access to the country because of the cruising permits, or at least I have read about that in Jimmy Cornell's Cruising Guide. But what about Thailand, Burma, South Vietnam, Cambodia, the Philippines, and all these other interesting countries ? Even people who circumnavigate seem to try to breeze right on through on their way to the Med. What's wrong with Southeast Asia ? I mean there's a serious lot of interesting things there, I am surprised more people don't want to visit.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Recently read an account of a single-hand circumnavigation during which the sailor was approached on the high seas twice -- entering the Red Sea, and wending his way through SE Asia where fishermen moonlight as Blackbeard.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Curious.
> 
> I wonder why more people don't cruise through countries in Southeast Asia. I know Indonesia is kind of a special case because it is difficult to get access to the country because of the cruising permits, or at least I have read about that in Jimmy Cornell's Cruising Guide. But what about Thailand, Burma, South Vietnam, Cambodia, the Philippines, and all these other interesting countries ? Even people who circumnavigate seem to try to breeze right on through on their way to the Med. What's wrong with Southeast Asia ? I mean there's a serious lot of interesting things there, I am surprised more people don't want to visit.


A lot of it has to do with prevailing winds and currents but in general t'aint nuffink wrong with S.E.Asia as a cruising destination provided you are prepared to put in the miles.

Indonesia - Bit up in the air in some regions due to religion and the ongoing aggro between Australia and Indonesia. Nonetheless it's doable with some areas to be avoided. You can get a cruising permit in Australia and Indonesia is only a hop and a skip from Darwin.

Thailand - Very popular, has been for years. Preferable to avoid the Straits of Malacca en route.

Cambodia, Burma and Vietnam are doable but don't expect too much in the way of facilities.

Phillipines - out of the way for craft transiting the Pacific but it is a viable cruising destination with much to see. Some areas have been known for piracy but this seems to be a much diminished problem.

My perspective on this is that far too many people are obsessed with this circumnavigation nonsense and all else if secondary. Methinks they have it arse about face. Mind you, don't advertise these out of the way places or next thing you know they will be riddled with bloody Americans. 

(none of the above is to be taken as being from personal experience although hopefully that will change.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Southeast Asia is somewhat unstable politically, in many cases outright dangerous. Not too great for visiting sailors...and somewhat risky.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's simply not true, Dog.

Indonesia is probably the only place I would not recommend-they've just never been too friendly to Americans.

As the Wombat says, the distances are probably the biggest issue. but one could spend years just exploring the Phillipines alone. Westerners, especially Americans, are genuinely liked and it is difficult to not have a good time there.

The recent unpleasantness in Viet Nam has not prevented visitors from being welcomed and enjoying a good visit.

Unfamiliarity with the peoples and culture may account for much of the reticience.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> That's simply not true, Dog.
> 
> Indonesia is probably the only place I would not recommend-they've just never been too friendly to Americans.
> 
> ...


Sway,
It's really only parts of Indonesia that are a problem. Too many people make the mistake of thinking of Indonesia as some kind of homogeneous society when it fact it's made up of a number of religous and ethnic groups many of whom have bugger all in common with each other. Unfortunately many of the areas that would most interest me are not open to foreigners, Iryan Jaya being the obvious example.

On the other hand I reckon the Philipines is the more interesting destination with Vietnam not far behind.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Batty,
Absolutely, Indonesia is a huge country. My experiences were only on the big island.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From the ICC website:



> *Piracy prone areas and warnings *
> *S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent *
> *Bangladesh *: Chittagong anchorages and approaches - Though the number of attacks have fallen the area is still listed as very high risk.
> *Indonesia *: Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan, Tanjong Priok (Jakarta). Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.
> ...


Also, some of the areas in question are politically unstable, like Timor, and have guerilla groups operating openly.

However, personally, I plan on visiting most of the Southeast Asia countries, since I have friends and family scattered throughout them. But I am also of Asian descent, and probably do not look as out of place as some others might.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Man...if you want to see exotic places and their exoctic populants vist Manhattan!!!!

Its not far...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Man...if you want to see exotic places and their exoctic populants vist Manhattan!!!!
> 
> Its not far...


Been there, done that... got the lousy t-shirt...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I would really like to visit these places. I think it's true that it is so different that maybe that is part of the reason people don't go, I don't know. I want to know all about it. For example, I got this huge picture book years ago that had temples and things in it, in and around Thailand, India, up into China, etc. Now, I'm a freak for stuff like that, I've been to a lot of Mayan ruins and want to go to Egypt and all that, been to Italy, I just love all that kind of stuff. But as much as I have read about it, I had never seen some of these beautiful temples except in that one book I have, it's like nobody who writes the books I had read had ever even known about some of these places. And I mean like hundreds, maybe thousands of sites spread all over Asia, just the most beautiful things, and even though I'm really into that kind of thing I'd never seen them in any other book, or anywhere else for that matter. And all these tiny little villages spread all over the place, thousands of little islands nobody ever goes to, food I've never eaten, I'd love to see and experience all that stuff.

Here's a great image if anyone is interested. - Earth lights

I vote we go see all that stuff. 

I'm really psyched about some of these places. I think after you get through college, get a little older, it's easy to start thinking that you know what's going on in the world. You hear the news, read a few books, look around the web and that kind of thing, and words like "Indonesia" and "Cambodia" start to become sort of familiar, like you actually know something about them. Khmer Rouge, killing fields, Angkor Wat, Muslim, you know there's like these words that trigger in your brain and make you think you know something. But you know, after visiting a few places I now know that I have no idea about anything, I'm almost completely clueless when it comes to people and places around the world. I used to think I was paying attention and that I had some idea what was happening, but I don't. I mean you think you know like what Indonesia is and then you see these kind of pictures like the ones below and totally realize you need to get out more (credit: janesoceania.com). Thanks to tdw for inspiring me to read about "Irian Jaya". I want to go see some of these places. There's not just hundreds, or thousands, or even millions, but BILLIONS of people I know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ABOUT. I want to go hang out with them.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Wind...don't the kids in America have tree houses???

Why go all the way around the world, where they wipe their ass to see a tree house??

And the other photo?? go to CD's and Cardiacpauls lakes...they're flooded like that!!!

Want to meet intersting people?? Come on over....I'll show you some wackos!!!

Actually...meet CD...he's nuts::::


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

BEFORE GIU IN AMERICA










AFTER GIU IN AMERICA


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Wind...don't the kids in America have tree houses???

Why go all the way around the world, where they wipe their ass to see a tree house??

And the other photo?? go to CD's and Cardiacpauls lakes...they're flooded like that!!!

Want to meet intersting people?? Come on over....I'll show you some wackos!!!

Actually...meet CD...he's nuts::::

Why do you keep copying me?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah

You had me thinking...man...I gotta quit drinking now.....!!!!


ahahahahahahaha


you got me 100%!!!

Best one ever!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll change it back tomorrow, too tired now.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Its an honour your'e using it where Belushi was before

Keep it there...makes me proud!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Magic,
While it may be difficult to get permission to visit Irian Jaya, it's not so hard with Papua New Guinea (same Island). New Guinea also has a host of offshore isalnds , in particular the Louisiades, that are well worth a visit. Within striking distance is also the Solomons, again worth seeing. Both these places have reputations for violence and lawlessness but in fact that is only the case in PNG if you go to Port Moresby, and in the Solomons if you go to Honiara and/or Malaita. 
My stepfather was posted to the Solomons during WWII and he particularly fell in love with one island of the group. I am determined to send the miserable old bastard a picture of me and my boat anchored off his island before he finally carks it.  
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I couldnt live in a treehouse that high the way i like my Beer. I could just picture myself stumbling outside half drunk to take a leak off the porch and taking an extra step


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> I'll change it back tomorrow, too tired now.


i agree... best one yet. hilarious.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> I'll change it back tomorrow, too tired now.


Bravo (audience applauding)!


----------



## jimthom (Oct 22, 2004)

*False Perceptions Of Piracy Against Yachts In Asia*

A link to an article at Noonsite which will have a big influence on my crusing plans:

http://www.noonsite.com/Members/doina/R2005-06-21-1

Cheers, Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

Brilliant... well done...


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Crusing in China*

I am interested in cruising in China. The Noonsite description is not very helpful but we would not be there for a few years. Anyone have a sense that the country might open up more for sailors in the near future?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Man...if you want to see exotic places and their exoctic populants vist Manhattan!!!!


Been there, done that. Didn't bother with the lousy t-shirt. Wouldn't do it again.

Jim


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Giu - I would leave it, but I can't find my posts within a thread anymore! Time to change the avatar back.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

I thought that was the whole point...  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, for him, Not me! I figured since he was hittin' the sauce hard he would think he was seeing double.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Yeah, for him, Not me! I figured since he was hittin' the sauce hard he would think he was seeing double.


I wasn't drinking and you threw me off for a second...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Giu - I would leave it, but I can't find my posts within a thread anymore! Time to change the avatar back.


Gawdamnitt what did the mad Blue Bottle (Giu) do that was so despicable ? Other than giving SD a bit of a going over that is. Did I miss something or is he just suffering from a major hangover ? Whatever it was, I'm sure we all still love ya Alex, stop beating yourself about,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw said:


> Gawdamnitt what did the mad Blue Bottle (Giu) do that was so despicable ? Other than giving SD a bit of a going over that is. Did I miss something or is he just suffering from a major hangover ? Whatever it was, I'm sure we all still love ya Alex, stop beating yourself about,


BF changed his avatar the same as Giu. threw me off for a bit too lol. scroll up through their post and do the math


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

uspirate said:


> BF changed his avatar the same as Giu. threw me off for a bit too lol. scroll up through their post and do the math


I didn't mean the BF thing. That was just a goofy bit of humour. Alex seems to be suffering some serious self recrimination. Methinks this dozey old wombat missed something.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

He didn't do anything bad, really. Just a sailor and a bottle of rum.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> He didn't do anything bad, really. Just a sailor and a bottle of rum.


So Alex did a sailor AND a bottle of rum. Hope that neither of them objected.


----------

